
I Put Words on This Webpage So You Have to Listen to Me Now - janvdberg
https://christine.website/blog/experimental-rilkef-2018-11-30
======
jaclaz
This thingy is so "queer" that has IMHO a strange appeal, it is funny in a
somehow "serious" way.

I can recognize the pattern behind so many pointless articles/blog posts about
programming tools or languages.

